# Hijack this log,what is safe to delete?



## cracker2

I am pretty sure I don't have anything.I noticed my startup is slow.Is it safe to delete all the "file missing" & "No file no name"files?Other then that I am unsure what all I should delete.One thing I found odd is when I hold shift,right click & try to run admin on hijack this.It just automatically opens to c:windows/system32.
I ran malwarebytes,TDSS killer,& avast.All up are to date & showed my system is clean.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:22:14 PM, on 12/13/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Safe mode

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5551&r=27360810q315l0494z105t4602n291
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5551&r=27360810q315l0494z105t4602n291
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5551&r=27360810q315l0494z105t4602n291
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Quixley_v2b Toolbar - {08a4f3d8-73a4-4212-b58c-2840ab3578ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Quixley_v2b\prxtbQui0.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: FCToolbarURLSearchHook Class - {2b2505fa-fd68-0144-9128-cd617bdca8c2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons LP2\Helper.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Freecorder Toolbar - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Freecorder\prxtbFree.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Quixley_v2b - {08a4f3d8-73a4-4212-b58c-2840ab3578ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Quixley_v2b\prxtbQui0.dll
O2 - BHO: MediaBar - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\ToolBar\BearshareMediabarDx.dll
O2 - BHO: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O2 - BHO: Freecorder - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Freecorder\prxtbFree.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine  - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngin.dll
O2 - BHO: Increase performance and video formats for your HTML5 <video> - {326E768D-4182-46FD-9C16-1449A49795F4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\ie\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.dll
O2 - BHO: UrlHelper Class - {74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: FCTBPos00Pos - {AE92E5DE-20F7-9934-D515-7BE13880A842} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons LP2\Toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: DCA - {B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\FreeCause\DCA\dca-bho.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Drop Down Deals\YontooIEClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SimpleAdblock Class - {FFCB3198-32F3-4E8B-9539-4324694ED664} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Simple Adblock\SimpleAdblock.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MediaBar - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\ToolBar\BearshareMediabarDx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Quixley_v2b Toolbar - {08a4f3d8-73a4-4212-b58c-2840ab3578ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Quixley_v2b\prxtbQui0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine  - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Freecorder Toolbar - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Freecorder\prxtbFree.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {E6F480FC-BD44-4CBA-B74A-89AF7842937D} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_cyri_4.4.26.0.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dritek WMI Service (DsiWMIService) - Dritek System Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Futuremark SystemInfo Service - Futuremark Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Futuremark\Futuremark SystemInfo\FMSISvc.exe
O23 - Service: GREGService - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxdm_device -   - C:\Windows\system32\lxdmcoms.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Updater Service - Acer Group - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 11942 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Rerun hijackthis and place checks next to the following entries.

R3 - URLSearchHook: Quixley_v2b Toolbar - {08a4f3d8-73a4-4212-b58c-2840ab3578ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Quixley_v2b\prxtbQui0.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: FCToolbarURLSearchHook Class - {2b2505fa-fd68-0144-9128-cd617bdca8c2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons LP2\Helper.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Freecorder Toolbar - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Freecorder\prxtbFree.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Quixley_v2b - {08a4f3d8-73a4-4212-b58c-2840ab3578ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Quixley_v2b\prxtbQui0.dll
O2 - BHO: MediaBar - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\ToolBar\BearshareMed iabarDx.dll
O2 - BHO: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O2 - BHO: Freecorder - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Freecorder\prxtbFree.dll
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngin.dll
O2 - BHO: Increase performance and video formats for your HTML5 <video> - {326E768D-4182-46FD-9C16-1449A49795F4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\ie\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.dll
O2 - BHO: UrlHelper Class - {74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: FCTBPos00Pos - {AE92E5DE-20F7-9934-D515-7BE13880A842} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons LP2\Toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: DCA - {B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\FreeCause\DCA\dca-bho.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MediaBar - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\ToolBar\BearshareMed iabarDx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Quixley_v2b Toolbar - {08a4f3d8-73a4-4212-b58c-2840ab3578ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Quixley_v2b\prxtbQui0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Freecorder Toolbar - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Freecorder\prxtbFree.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW

Then click on fix checked.

The problem comes from having bho's and toolbars installed that don't need to be.  Have you downloaded and ran ccleaner yet?  I highly recommend you do so.

Also would like to see logs from the following.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.





We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  



In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running

Also combofix creates a lof but doesn't show you automatically.  Navigate to C:\Qoobox in that folder will be a file named add-remvoe programs.txt.  Please open that file and copy and paste in your next reply with the combofix log.


----------



## cracker2

Thanks johnb35.Yes I got ccleaner & use it allot.I thought about running combofix before,but didn't know if it works on 7.I checked the ones in hijack this.They popped back up.I ran combofix.When my laptop restarted,combofix finished & gave me a log.I went to open my browser to post,but all my browsers wouldn't open.Would say it was a illegal operation or something.I typed restore in the search under windows logo.That wouldn't run,said same thing.After going through computer,sys properties,action center,then to recovery.It let me run.but it failed a recovery.But I can now open any browser & everything seems to be working now.
I thnik I may just reinstall OS.I got this laptop off craigslist & it has a bunch of junk on it.I thought I got it all,but I guess not.
I see a sector on my HDD that says PQ service.What would that be?I want to transfer that to a external HDD if it is important.I want to DBAN this sucker.I got a few important things on it,but it's on my external already.


----------



## johnb35

If you are getting a message something about being marked for deletion, just reboot the pc and everything should work.  Yes, combofix works on windows 7 now and has for quite some time.  If you bought it off craigs list and it wasn't a fresh install, then I would definately reinstall the OS fresh.  Your better off knowing you have a fresh install.


----------



## cracker2

I appreciate all the help you & others give me!Learned allot.After I do a fresh install,finish window updates,& update drivers.I always install malwarebytes,TDSS killer,ccleaner,hijack this,& a antivirus program right after.
I meant to say theirs a hidden partition that says PQ service.I am guessing that's the factory IMG.Can I transfer that to my external HDD?How could I do that?I know it seems more trouble doing the way I want.But I want to DBAN,install a fresh OS without extra crap(yes I have the OS disk of same w7 laptop uses).And reason why I want to transfer PQservice to a external is incase I want to use it sometime & save some HDD space.Then when I want to use it,make a partition of size needed,then transfer it back to the HDD.


----------



## johnb35

Transferring a hidden partition isn't that easy.  If you have the recovery cd then it automatically creates the hidden partition I believe.  But then again, if you have the install cd, why do you need the recovery partition?  Make a copy of the dvd and put in a safe spot so you don't lose it.


----------



## cracker2

I don't have any recovery discs or blank dvds.Just a microsoft w7 dvd.Could I use clonezilla to clone the PQservice partition to external ?Then image the partition of PQservice on the external with clonezilla?Or do I need another program?I think I am on the right track,just a noob at this & don't know what program(s) I should use.I think I can create a new partition to my external using the w7 OS disc,but need another program to transfer the PQ partition & make it into a image.
The PQservice partition is 
14GB(15032381440 bytes) total
11.81GB(12677906432 bytes) used
2.193GB(2354475008 bytes) available 

Sorry I did not make a new thread for this.


----------



## johnb35

Again, why are you worried about the recovery partition when you have an install cd?  Just cloning it won't work anway.


----------

